# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Trasmissione estratto conto al commercialista

## Bigalj8

Buongiorno sono nuovo del forum che leggo spesso senza parteciparvi attivamente. Ora pero' ho un dubbio urgente che spero possiate chiarirmi. 
Ho mantenuto il mio vecchio conto senza aprirne uno nuovo dedicato all'attivita'. Alla luce di questa mia decisione il commercialista mi chiede di comunicargli mensilmente un estratto conto: sono obbligato a farlo o si tratta di un'operazione che posso evitare di fare? Premesso che non ho beghe da nascondere non mi esalta la prospettiva di condividere con terzi il mio estratto conto (pur trattandosi del commercialista di famiglia). 
Grazie per l'attenzione

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non basta leggere il forum, occorre contribuire con interventi !!  :Big Grin:  
La richiesta del commercialista è ammissibile solo se il conto corrente è relativo unicamente all'attività esercitata, e lei svolge la funzione di impresa. 
buon lavoro   

> Buongiorno sono nuovo del forum che leggo spesso senza parteciparvi attivamente. Ora pero' ho un dubbio urgente che spero possiate chiarirmi. 
> Ho mantenuto il mio vecchio conto senza aprirne uno nuovo dedicato all'attivita'. Alla luce di questa mia decisione il commercialista mi chiede di comunicargli mensilmente un estratto conto: sono obbligato a farlo o si tratta di un'operazione che posso evitare di fare? Premesso che non ho beghe da nascondere non mi esalta la prospettiva di condividere con terzi il mio estratto conto (pur trattandosi del commercialista di famiglia). 
> Grazie per l'attenzione

----------


## Bigalj8

Danilo
hai (mi permetto di darti del tu) ragionissima sugli interventi, il fatto e' che sono abbastanza "giovane di partita IVA" avendola aperta da poco tempo e quindi non sono molto esperto in materia (trovo interessante leggere il forum proprio per "farmi una cultura" in materia fiscale) 
Non volermene per la mia passivita' "necessaria" :Big Grin:   
Quanto alla tua pronta e cortese risposta posso chiederti di essere piu' chiaro? Cerco di esserlo anche io: il mio conto e' quello che ho da anni dove mi vengono bonificate le fatture relative alla mia attivita' e dal quale movimento denaro relativo anche a materia NON di lavoro. Insomma, un conto "promiscuo" relativo ad attivita' personale e professionale. 
Cosa intendi per funzione d impresa? Io sono titolare di una ditta individuale, e fatturo a un unico soggetto la mia attivita' quotidiana. 
Grazie ancora e scusa per la banalita' dei quesiti posti :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Intendevo dirti che la risposta cambia a seconda che tu sia impresa o professionista.
Insomma, tu che lavoro fai ??  :Big Grin:     

> Danilo
> hai (mi permetto di darti del tu) ragionissima sugli interventi, il fatto e' che sono abbastanza "giovane di partita IVA" avendola aperta da poco tempo e quindi non sono molto esperto in materia (trovo interessante leggere il forum proprio per "farmi una cultura" in materia fiscale) 
> Non volermene per la mia passivita' "necessaria"  
> Quanto alla tua pronta e cortese risposta posso chiederti di essere piu' chiaro? Cerco di esserlo anche io: il mio conto e' quello che ho da anni dove mi vengono bonificate le fatture relative alla mia attivita' e dal quale movimento denaro relativo anche a materia NON di lavoro. Insomma, un conto "promiscuo" relativo ad attivita' personale e professionale. 
> Cosa intendi per funzione d impresa? Io sono titolare di una ditta individuale, e fatturo a un unico soggetto la mia attivita' quotidiana. 
> Grazie ancora e scusa per la banalita' dei quesiti posti

----------


## Bigalj8

Danilo 
io sono un consulente informatico. 
Grazie

----------


## mazzanti

14.11.06 
Mi sembra un po' strano che si abbia questo timore nell'esibire documenti, sicuramente indispensabili sia in contabilit&#224; semplificata che in ordinaria, sia come professionisti che come imprese, se non altro per detrarre le spese bancarie, quando su quel conto corrente c'&#232; la movimentazione degli affari del nostro amico. 
Il commercialista, se regolarmente praticante, ossia iscritto all'Ordine o all'Albo (dipende dal ramo di provenienza, ma presto saremo tutti assieme), &#232; tenuto al rispetto del segreto professionale, alla privacy ed alla correttezza in senso lato. 
Per cui perch&#232; non fidarsi ? 
A proposito: ma siamo davvero sicuri che faremo questa benedetta professione unica, vincendo le resistenze di alcuni "conservatori" arroccati su una laurea - che d'altra parte abbiamo anche noi ragionieri- che non &#232; pi&#249; un titolo di differenziazione con i ragionieri ? :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Allora sei un professionista! E visto che utilizzi un conto promiscuamente non sei tenuto a dare il tuo e/c al commercialista. 
ciao   

> Danilo 
> io sono un consulente informatico. 
> Grazie

----------


## Bigalj8

Roberto
hai ragionissima: un po' di fiducia non guasterebbe. E' la stessa che mi piacerebbe riscuotere presso il mio commercialista che continua a chiedermi lumi sulle fatture che gli chiedo di registrare come se cercassi di portare in detrazione spese non relative alla mia attivita' come l'ultimo dei contrabbandieri. E' un atteggiamento che mi infastidisce molto e poi magari porta a meccanismi di autodifesa come quello che adesso mi spinge a chiedermi se la sua richiesta sia legittima o meno. 
Stiamo parlando di uno stimato professionista iscritto all'Ordine, che forse per i motivi di cui sopra dovrei cambiare, ma non ritenendo conveniente farlo per ora continuo ad affidarmi a lui. Chiedendomi se certe richieste derivino da un suo eccessivo scrupolo o zelo o dall'obbligo di legge. 
Grazie per il tuo contributo.

----------


## mazzanti

14.11.06
Mah !
L'affermazione del Dott. Sciuto mi lascia qualche dubbiotto...
Nell'estratto conto ci sono spese bancarie che si possono anche non scaricare e va bene. Ma come fa il suo Commercialista a verificare che le registrazioni contabili effettuate quadrino con quelle della banca ?  :Frown:

----------


## Bigalj8

Roberto scusa (mi permetto di dare del tu anche a te)
ma fino a "ieri" come faceva il commercialista a verificare che le registrazioni contabili effettuate fossero congruenti con quelle della banca?
La sua richiesta di e/c e' successiva all'introduzione della finanziaria la cui introduzione piu' rilevante e' stata quella del pagamento dell'F24 direttamente da parte del professionista. Ma nel momento in cui giro la comunicazione dell'avvenuto pagamento della banca al commercialista non finiscono qui i miei obblighi? O forse a voi commercialisti sono state imposte funzioni di polizia fiscale? E' questo il passaggio che mi sfugge... 
Grazie ancora

----------


## danilo sciuto

Che bisogno c'è di fare questa verifica se il professionista è in semplificata ????   

> 14.11.06
> Mah !
> L'affermazione del Dott. Sciuto mi lascia qualche dubbiotto...
> Nell'estratto conto ci sono spese bancarie che si possono anche non scaricare e va bene. Ma come fa il suo Commercialista a verificare che le registrazioni contabili effettuate quadrino con quelle della banca ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Chissà perchè ..... non vorrei essere al posto del tuo commercialista ....  :Big Grin:     

> Roberto scusa (mi permetto di dare del tu anche a te)
> ma fino a "ieri" come faceva il commercialista a verificare che le registrazioni contabili effettuate fossero congruenti con quelle della banca?
> La sua richiesta di e/c e' successiva all'introduzione della finanziaria la cui introduzione piu' rilevante e' stata quella del pagamento dell'F24 direttamente da parte del professionista. Ma nel momento in cui giro la comunicazione dell'avvenuto pagamento della banca al commercialista non finiscono qui i miei obblighi? O forse a voi commercialisti sono state imposte funzioni di polizia fiscale? E' questo il passaggio che mi sfugge... 
> Grazie ancora

----------


## mazzanti

14.11.06
Scusate tutti, ma non s'è detto che per i lavoratori autonomi è obbligatorio il conto corrente ?
E' possibile che il commercialista del nostro amico voglia fare le sue verifiche contabili. Soprattutto (forse) per verificare il limite di incassabilità in contanti delle parcelle...o delle fatture che dir si voglia. L'obbligo vale anche per i professionisti non iscritti ad albi. O sbaglio ?
Potrebbe essere uno molto scrupoloso; e poi sappiamo tutti che ognuno ha il suo metodo di lavoro....
In ogni caso la questione è semplice: non dare l'estratto conto e poi verificare cosa dice il professionista....Provare per credere... :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, certo, potrebbe essere uno molto scrupoloso.
Fa bene il nostro amico allora a cambiarlo .........   

> 14.11.06
> Scusate tutti, ma non s'è detto che per i lavoratori autonomi è obbligatorio il conto corrente ?
> E' possibile che il commercialista del nostro amico voglia fare le sue verifiche contabili. Soprattutto (forse) per verificare il limite di incassabilità in contanti delle parcelle...o delle fatture che dir si voglia. L'obbligo vale anche per i professionisti non iscritti ad albi. O sbaglio ?
> Potrebbe essere uno molto scrupoloso; e poi sappiamo tutti che ognuno ha il suo metodo di lavoro....
> In ogni caso la questione è semplice: non dare l'estratto conto e poi verificare cosa dice il professionista....Provare per credere...

----------


## mazzanti

14.11.06 
Nel cambiamento ci sono sempre aspetti anche positivi; però -seriamente-vi sembra un valido motivo per chiudere un rapporto professionale ? 
Non si farebbe prima a chiedergli direttamente: 
"scusi, a cosa le serve il mio estratto conto?"  
Magari la risposta che il cliente si sentirà fornire si potrà ritenere valida...
Faccia l'esperimento e poi ci riferisca qui nel Forum. Le va? :Wink:

----------


## Bigalj8

Si si certo, non c'e' problema.  :Smile:   
Per il momento ho preso tempo giusto per capire se la richiesta mi stia ponendo di fronte a un obbligo o a un invito.. Immagino che mi verra' riproposta a breve e allora chiedero' organicamente spiegazioni. Conoscendolo come un professionista molto scrupoloso volevo avere conferma che questa fosse una sua precauzione e mi sembra che mi abbiate confortato in questo senso. 
Non manchero' di tenervi aggiornato, nel frattampo vi ringrazio per le risposte! :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Intervengo nella interessante _querelle_ sull'obbligo di consegna dell'estratto conto bancario al proprio commercialista, introducendo un elemento di discussione aggiuntivo. L'analisi del problema dovrebbe partire da queste considerazioni: 
1) *se il professionista (cliente) &#232; in regime di contabilit&#224; ordinaria*, al fine di assicurare la completezza delle annotazioni contabili, occorre che il cliente mi informi (meglio per iscritto ) delle operazioni che non sono documentate da contabili bancarie di accredito e di addebito sul conto corrente. Mi riferisco alle spese di tenuta conto e di liquidazione periodica delle competenze. Per queste  il cliente professionista ha due strade: 1) mi consegna la prima nota cassa e banche completa anche di questi movimenti da lui sottoscritta e io commercialista la conservo per dimostrare che le annotazioni che ho fatto sul suo registro cronologico degli incassi e dei pagamenti non sono il frutto di ingegneria contabile; 2) mi consegna una copia dell'estratto conto dal quale possa rilevare i dati per le competenze periodiche a completamento della prima nota cassa, ovviamente incompleta di questi dati; 
2) *se il professionista &#232; in contabilit&#224; semplificata* decide lui qual &#232; la forma migliore per documentarmi le spese bancarie che vuole dedurre, proprio perch&#232; io non ho compiti investigativi. *Poi tutto questo &#232; vero in punto di antiriciclaggio ? Paradossalmente il cliente semplficato &#232; quello che pi&#249; mi espone al concorso nel reato "de quo"* . Dopo di ch&#232; firma il documento con il quale mi comunica le spese, affinch&#232; non si possano ipotizzare responsabilit&#224; contrattuali del professionista, verso il cliente nell'esercizio  della professione.
Certo la questione dell'impatto delle misure riguardanti l'antiriciclaggio andrebbe  approfondito, perch&#232; oggi non &#232; pi&#249; consentito al commercialista dire: non conoscevo.., non ero al corrente..... _Ob torto collo_, la legge antiriciclaggio ci ha nostro malgrado trasformati in investigatori. E se il cliente nel fornirci la prima nota debitamente sottoscritta volutamente nasconde gran parte della movimentazione finanziaria,come si difender&#224; il commercialista ? Ricordate che le sanzioni sono alte e ricorre anche il penale. Se mi devo mantenere un cliente da 1.000 Euro per rischiarne 25.000, la scelta non c'&#232; !

----------


## mazzanti

14.11.06 
Giusto per questo reputo che la richiesta del professionista del nostro amico lettore, non sia così peregrina....
Antiriciclaggio:
io ho una posizione più tranquilla su questo punto perchè mi baso su quanto scritto in materia da Pratica Fiscale Ipsoa la quale (come anche l'Uic) ha espresso l'opinione secondo cui non occorre registrare nell'archivio unico informatico tutte le singole operazioni in cui si estrinseca la tenuta della contabilità del cliente.Vedi provv.Uic del 24.02.06 a pag.7. 
Quindi dormo bene... :Big Grin:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Si concordo con te sul fatto non vanno registrate le singole operazioni, nell'archivio unico, ma il punto che io volevo sottolineare &#232; che la scarsa conoscenza del cliente e di quello che fa in termini di di trasferimento,movimentazione e gestione beni,utilit&#224; e denaro, pu&#242; non consentirti di valutare se ci sono clienti in *odor di riciclaggio* e i termini di segnalazione non possono essere spostati *ad libitum*, anzi sono perentori, pena l'applicazione di sanzioni a carico dell'intermediario. Mostrare un atteggiamento caratterizzato da "terziet&#224;" potrebbe essere oggi foriero di problemi. 
Occorre un serio ripensamento sul ruolo e sul rapporto professionista - cliente, in un contesto che ci impone, non lo si pu&#242; negare, di fare valutazioni sulla dinamica economico - finanziaria delle aziende dei nostri clienti.

----------

